# If you were in the service, do you consider yourself a "Vet"?



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 29, 2017)

I was in the U.S. Navy from 1968-72. I was stationed in Chicago, D.C., NYC, and Cuba (Well, before the prison.) I was never in any peril, whatsoever. 
When people thank me for my service, I tell them, " Save it for those, who put their lives on the line". It's not false modesty, those  guys did give all they could.
If you were in the service, do you consider yourself a "Vet"?


----------



## Trade (Sep 29, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I was in the U.S. Navy from 1968-72. I was stationed in Chicago, D.C., NYC, and Cuba (Well, before the prison.) I was never in any peril, whatsoever.
> When people thank me for my service, I tell them, " Save it for those, who put their lives on the line". It's not false modesty, those  guys did give all they could.
> If you were in the service, do you consider yourself a "Vet"?



I consider myself a Veteran, and a Vietnam Veteran, but I always make it clear that I was an REMF and in very little danger. A lot of veterans that were in support roles will embellish their records so that they sound like they are seasoned combat veterans. I have vowed never to do that. For example I will never utter the words "I fought in Vietnam". In my whole four years in the Air Force the only time they let me touch a gun was the 2 days in basic that we had on the M-16. I shot a total of 70 rounds at the range at Lackland. 10 for warm ups and 60 to qualify. In order to qualify we had to get at least 48 of our 60 rounds in a man sized silhouette at 100 yards. I got 58, which was pretty darn decent for someone that had never shot anything other than my single shot .22 before. Although I have to say the M-16 was a lot like shooting my .22.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 29, 2017)

Of course.  Why not?   As a USAF  bomber pilot,  I flew  15  missions  over Germany  during  WWII.


----------



## Trade (Sep 29, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Of course.  Why not?   As a USAF  bomber pilot,  I flew  15  missions  over Germany  during  WWII.



Then you were an Army Air Corps bomber pilot in WW2. There was no Air Force until 1947.

I know, I'm being picky aren't I?


----------



## Falcon (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes, Picky !   But I was still in when the USAAC  was  changed to the USAF.


----------



## Trade (Sep 29, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Yes, Picky !   But I was still in when the USAAC  was  changed to the USAF.



I didn't mean any disrespect. The Army Air Corps averaged 6% casualties on every mission over Germany in WW2. So if you flew 15 the fact that you are here means you beat the odds.


----------



## OldBiker (Sep 29, 2017)

Trade said:


> I consider myself a Veteran, and a Vietnam Veteran, but I always make it clear that I was an REMF and in very little danger. A lot of veterans that were in support roles will embellish their records so that they sound like they are seasoned combat veterans. I have vowed never to do that. For example I will never utter the words "I fought in Vietnam". In my whole four years in the Air Force the only time they let me touch a gun was the 2 days in basic that we had on the M-16. I shot a total of 70 rounds at the range at Lackland. 10 for warm ups and 60 to qualify. In order to qualify we had to get at least 48 of our 60 rounds in a man sized silhouette at 100 yards. I got 58, which was pretty darn decent for someone that had never shot anything other than my single shot .22 before. Although I have to say the M-16 was a lot like shooting my .22.



1959-1980, U. S. Marine Corps.

I do consider myself a Vet and I take advantage of the Military discounts at different establishments, 10-20%.

Firing a .22 pistol and rifle that I fired at the farm/ranch was nothing like firing the M-1. I never got to fire the new and improved M-16.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 29, 2017)

All persons who served in the armed forces are veterans.  If they served in a combat zone then they are combat veterans.

I never looked to the VA for benefits, as I felt the ones with service connected disabilities were more entitled than I.



OldBiker said:


> Firing a .22 pistol and rifle that I fired at the farm/ranch was nothing  like firing the M-1. I never got to fire the new and improved  M-16.



We trained in Basic with the M-14 and in Vietnam we had the M-16s, which were prone to misfire. 

 The M16A1 was much improved, had a bolt-assist, chrome plated bore and a new 30-round magazine. 

 I'm guessing the infantry & cav units got the  M16A1, we were transportation, hauling stuff from point A to point B(and back).


----------



## Trade (Sep 29, 2017)

OldBiker said:


> I do consider myself a Vet and I take advantage of the Military discounts at different establishments, 10-20%.



I haven't yet, but I'm considering applying for the one at Lowes. It's 10%. That's better than a sharp stick in the eye. 



OldBiker said:


> Firing a .22 pistol and rifle that I fired at the farm/ranch was nothing  like firing the M-1. I never got to fire the new and improved  M-16.



I've never fired an M-1, but I hear it's a real man's gun. A 30 caliber round and about a 150 grain bullet I think. The M-16 is a .223 with a diminutive 55 grain bullet I think. Not much different from your standard .22 rimfire, except with a lot more powder behind it. I didn't notice much recoil at all. Of course they didn't let us Air Force guys fire it on full auto.


----------



## Deucemoi (Sep 29, 2017)

there are/were many web pages for vets some are no longer or have moved. I didnt think we needed this one. I have posted on many and here in my diary. As to being a vet, yes. Vung Tau was a nice place for r&r. cat lo, can tho, my tho, long xuyen, sa dec, an thoi, saigon, nha be, cau mau, song ong doc, solid anchor/sea float, rung sat..........fired the m1 m14 ar15 .50cal 20mm m79 .38 .45...


me leaning on a twin 20mm mount


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 29, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> there are/were many web pages for vets some are no longer or have moved. I didnt think we needed this one. I have posted on many and here in my diary. As to being a vet, yes. Vung Tau was a nice place for r&r. cat lo, can tho, my tho, long xuyen, sa dec, an thoi, saigon, nha be, cau mau, song ong doc, solid anchor/sea float, rung sat..........fired the m1 m14 ar15 .50cal 20mm m79 .38 .45...
> View attachment 42745
> 
> me leaning on a twin 20mm mount



You must have visited Vinh Long, Nam Can and Ben Thuy  as well.

I ran the Delta on LCUs, 65ft. tugs and hauled JP4 in a Y tanker to helicopter outposts.


My LCU battle station, the Starboard .50 cal:

"John Wayne" shot,  lol


----------



## OldBiker (Sep 29, 2017)

Trade said:


> I haven't yet, but I'm considering applying for the one at Lowes. It's 10%. That's better than a sharp stick in the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never fired an M-1, but I hear it's a real man's gun. A 30 caliber round and about a 150 grain bullet I think. The M-16 is a .223 with a diminutive 55 grain bullet I think. Not much different from your standard .22 rimfire, except with a lot more powder behind it. I didn't notice much recoil at all. Of course they didn't let us Air Force guys fire it on full auto.



It's not a special card you get at Lowe's, simply show the cashier your Military I.D. Card, same as at other places.


----------



## Lon (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes---I served in Korea 1953/54 and although I was a non combatant I was certainly in a position to have my life on the line via guard duty & patrol of ammo dumps.


----------



## exwisehe (Sep 29, 2017)

I joined an Army Reserve unit in Salem, Va  (2174th quartermaster) and served 6 mo active (Fort Knox) and 5 and half years in reserve (went to summer Camp at Pickett, Va. five times)

Retired at Spec 5, was offered a promotion if I went to OCS, but I decided to try to finish college instead.  Then I worked for a couple of years then decided to go to grad school on an NSF scholarship, which I did.  Finished at Wayne State in 1967 in Detroit.

No, I don't really consider myself a vet.  A lot of my friends went off to Nam and paid great sacrifices while I went to weekly reserve drill meetings.  I feel guilty about that because I never had to go overseas or was called active duty.  I still have my basic training yearbook with my picture in it.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 29, 2017)

Camp Pickett sounds real familiar, was stationed at Ft Eustis(near Newport News);  we were trucked off to some Army camp to "play" _newbie GI in the jungle_. 

 Infantry Vietnam returnees played the Viet Cong, we were all using blank rounds of course.     We all got 'slaughtered'  by the VC, or blown up by blank mortar rounds and mines.    

  Got a load of ticks crawling through the woods.   :sour:


----------



## Trade (Sep 29, 2017)

OldBiker said:


> It's not a special card you get at Lowe's, simply show the cashier your Military I.D. Card, same as at other places.



I don't have a military ID card. I'm not retired like you. I was just in for one four year enlistment. But apparently Lowes will issue me a 10% discount card if I show them proof of service like my DD214.  
.


----------



## Trade (Sep 29, 2017)

Lon said:


> Yes---I served in Korea 1953/54 and although I was a non combatant I was certainly in a position to have my life on the line via guard duty & patrol of ammo dumps.



I was only "under fire" one time in my whole year in Vietnam. The Air Force side of Cam Rahn never got hit when I was there. That was from Aug. of 1970 to May of 1971. But then they sent some of us up to Danang and I finished my year there. Unlike Cam Rahn Danang got hit by rockets fairly often.  On July 5th 1971, just after midnight we got hit by a barrage of 122 mm rockets. I was in the base library at the time. We had all the amenities at Danang, library, movie theatre, swimming pool, even a bowling alley over on the army side. Anyway the rockets started coming in and they where walking them closer and closer to where I was. I was scared out of my mind and trying my best to become one with the floor and hoping that the next one didn't come crashing through the ceiling and up my ass. And I was thinking how disgusting it was going to be if my decision to enlist for four years instead of get drafted for two in order to get a safe job wasn't going to do me any good and I was still going to die 10,000 miles from home. And here I was with only 50 some days to go before I was going back to the world. A two digit midget. That's what it was called when you got down to 99 or less days to go. Vietnam slang. I'm gonna hafta do a post on that. Anyway the last rocket hit a barracks and 5 Aircraft maintenance guys got scrubbed and another 38 wounded. I paced it off the next day and it was 70 yards away from where I was.  But it sounded a lot closer than that when it hit. 

Anyway overall I was pretty lucky. Realistically I probably had less of a chance of getting killed in Vietnam than I would have had driving on the freeway at home. I missed out on some real fireworks too. A couple of weeks before I got sent to Danang sappers had blown up the POL dump. And then a couple of weeks after I left Cam Rahn sappers blew the ammo dump there. I missed both of those.


----------



## IKE (Sep 29, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> All persons who served in the armed forces are veterans.  If they served in a combat zone then they are combat veterans.



That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 29, 2017)

I served my enlistment honorably (no combat) and am officially a "cold war vet". I enlisted in '57.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 29, 2017)

I served two terms in the USAF...1960 thru 1968.  I was just a glorified mechanic that serviced the electronics on F-105's, and the only time I handled a weapon was in basic training.  However, I do carry a small copy of my Honorable Discharge in the wallet, and if I see a "military discount" I whip out the card.  I've checked the various government/VA sites, for any benefits that may be out there, and nothing much pops up.  I am just glad that I was able to do my small part to serve the nation, and grateful that I didn't have to risk my life doing so.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 29, 2017)

For me, taking 4 years out of my life does entitle me to veteran benefits.  Yet, when somebody thanks me for my "service", I personally feel their thanks belongs to the people, who put their lives in the line. I'm proud of my service record, but nobody shot at me.


----------



## OldBiker (Sep 29, 2017)

Trade said:


> I don't have a military ID card. I'm not retired like you. I was just in for one four year enlistment. But apparently Lowes will issue me a 10% discount card if I show them proof of service like my DD214.
> .



I was not aware but dig out your DD214 so you can start saving!


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 29, 2017)

10%, Hmmm.    I actually still have my military ID, but the picture is a little out-of-date.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 29, 2017)

Trade said:


> I don't have a military ID card. I'm not retired like you. I was just in for one four year enlistment. But apparently Lowes will issue me a 10% discount card if I show them proof of service like my DD214.
> .



I got a Lowe's card and it enters that I am former military when I buy something. It is a store card, not a credit card.  I showed my VA card to get it.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 29, 2017)

The distinction that I make is that I am a _military _veteran not a_ war_ veteran.  I was on active duty from Feb 57 to Mar 59.  There was no shooting going on, and none of us were complaining about that.  I never fired a weapon while on active duty.  I was on the rifle team while in reserves and mostly we fired Springfields and on rare occasion M-1s.  They both used the same cartridge.  I ended active duty as an engineman 2/c (E-5).  

By time Viet Nam came along I was an old married veteran with a wife, 2 kids and a mortgage.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I was in the U.S. Navy from 1968-72. I was stationed in Chicago, D.C., NYC, and Cuba (Well, before the prison.) I was never in any peril, whatsoever.
> When people thank me for my service, I tell them, " Save it for those, who put their lives on the line". It's not false modesty, those  guys did give all they could.
> If you were in the service, do you consider yourself a "Vet"?




I'm sorry but you are a Vet. You could have been called to a war zone if a war occurred while you were serving. My Husband was in the Navy from 1965 until 1969. He was on a land base and never went to Viet Nam yet I consider him a Vet too. Thank You for your service fuzzybuddy.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 30, 2017)

Absolutely......I was fortunate enough to serve between Korea and Vietnam, 1956-1962, but I did take the oath to go fight if needed. My uncles, father, step father and cousins were all vets. I thank every one who served, man or woman.


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 30, 2017)

My husband served 12 years in the USNavy's submarine service.  He never went to war BUT they were always ready!  It annoys me that only "war time" vets get benefits.  During peace time, the military was always trained and ready to do their duty - they were just, by chance, lucky enough not to HAVE to.  So, yes - he is certainly a Veteran!

As we settle into our retirement soon, we both look forward to doing some volunteer work with local Veterans groups.  I know they can use any help we can give.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 1, 2017)

The VA supplies benefits on a scale based on service, disability, etc.  I am on a lower priority level, but I did get my hearing aids from them.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 1, 2017)

I've been encouraged by friends to pursue a claim for hearing loss, which is legitimately connected to my service.  

 It's not severe, which is why I haven't given much thought to the matter.  But, like everything else with my body...it's just not getting _better_.


----------



## Knight (Oct 1, 2017)

I am a wartime vet. U S Navy from 1959 to 1967. 


My time in the Navy & reaching ADJ1 E-6 left me with a wealth of training that served me well after getting out. I recently accessed the Veterans Admin web site to request a copy of my DD214 since it was lost in the many moves we did. That web site referred me to this gov. site 
https://www.archives.gov/veterans/military-service-records


Along with very efficient service [rare for a gov. office] I received my copy and a reference to this site for what they said is a lot of benefits I might be able to use.


eBenefits.VBACO@va.gov




I haven't accessed that site, my only reason for wanting proof of active military service was my bride might need proof for tax deductions when I am not longer verticle. Just another precaution and thinking ahead for when I'm doing that horizontal under the dirt thing


----------



## HiDesertHal (Nov 23, 2017)

Hey Trade,

We were issued the semi-auto .30 cal M-1 Garand for basic training in October, 1960...it was not a ladies' gun for sure!

I won the Marksman medal, but not the Sharpshooter.

After Basic, I never fired a shot during my 2-year tour of duty.  I was a Communications Center Technician, in the 57th Signal Company, 304th Signal Battalion, 8th US Army, in Seoul, Korea. 

 Easy duty, but necessary for supporting our Occupation Forces in South Korea.

At Ease.....
HiDesertHal


----------



## Lon (Nov 23, 2017)

I consider myself a Korean War Vet having served 1953-54 even though I was a non combatant. I was never fired upon but was in a number of situations where I could have been shot, wounded or killed.


----------



## Kaya (Nov 23, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I was in the U.S. Navy from 1968-72. I was stationed in Chicago, D.C., NYC, and Cuba (Well, before the prison.) I was never in any peril, whatsoever.
> When people thank me for my service, I tell them, " Save it for those, who put their lives on the line". It's not false modesty, those  guys did give all they could.
> If you were in the service, do you consider yourself a "Vet"?



You are still a vet and I still thank you for your service because you DID do a service to us and your fellow brothers and sisters who served with you in whatever your function was. So thank you. To all here that are veterans.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 23, 2017)

I am technically a Vietnam vet, even though I never saw Vietnam.  I served aboard a diesel sub from '64 to '66 and on one patrol we just touched the boundary of the combat zone.  Our skipper did it on purpose so we could wear the ribbon.  I never felt right about it.  The only veteran benefits I ever took were a GI loan on our house and some schooling.   When I applied for Social Security, the lady said I get a little bit extra for my service time.   I misplaced my DD-214 card many years ago.

Don


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 25, 2017)

Thread Title said:
			
		

> If you were in the service, do you consider yourself a "Vet"?





tnthomas said:


> All persons who served in the armed forces are veterans.  If they served in a combat zone then they are combat veterans.



Just a re-post, if you served in the armed forces of the United States of America, then you are a veteran.     

You don't have to have a whole chest full of ribbons and your legs blown off,* you served* your country.


----------



## Lon (Nov 25, 2017)

You  should apply. I was rated 40% disability when I applied 25 years ago and furnished with hearing aids. Now rated at 70% and receiving a Cochlear Implant.


----------



## TonyK (Nov 29, 2017)

I receive the 10% discount at Lowe's. Seldom mentioned my service back when military people were judged sub-human by some groups. I'm a lefty and recall firing on the range in boot camp and the hot M-14 shells bouncing off of my neck after every shot. A few burned my skin giving me my only war wound. Last Veterans Day I gave a presentation at my grandson's school about my mom's service during WWII in the WAVES, and my service during the Vietnam Conflict. 

If you haven't requested copies of your service records I recommend you do so. There is information in them you have forgotten as well as names of your old buddies. My mother's included letters of recommendation from a priest and her former boss, two photos, info about serving at Pearl Harbor, and personal history.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 30, 2017)

Yea, I was left handed(still am!) and had hot shells grazing my right cheek.

I got the sharpshooter's badge, missed Expert by 4 points, too bad, was dealing with a bad head & chest cold.

That head & chest cold got flushed out good by the visit to the gas warfare range, and the gas chamber.

CS gas is a great remedy for head & chest colds, they should bottle some up and sell it at CVS Pharmacy.


----------



## TonyK (Nov 30, 2017)

My platoon never went into the gas chamber for some reason.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 30, 2017)

We  air crew  members were issued  Colt  .45 cal. automatics.

But they came in SHOULDER  holsters.  Hip  holsters would interfere with our parachute  harnesses.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 2, 2017)

Let me clarify what I meant about being a "Vet". Did I put in 4 long years in the U.S. Navy? Damn Right. So, I am a Veteran. When somebody thanks me for my "service", what I did in comparison to those, who gave up their lives, and well being, I don't know. I was never in any peril. I believe the adulation and respect should be on them first.


----------



## Lara (Dec 2, 2017)

Not to worry fuzzybuddy. Those who gave their lives will also receive as much gratitude as can possibly be put into words. But protecting our freedom and countrymen takes teamwork from many and thus "service". You're being thanked for your service as part of the total team effort. Without all the servicemen, like you, we wouldn't have freedom or a country.


----------



## oldmontana (Dec 2, 2017)

[h=1]If you were in the service, do you consider yourself a "Vet"?[/h]
I do....1956-1959 US Army ..Army Security Agency...18 months in Frankfurt Germany.


----------



## IKE (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Manatee (Dec 23, 2017)

TonyK said:


> My platoon never went into the gas chamber for some reason.



You missed the fun, I did it twice, once in boot camp and once in San Diego they ran the whole ships crew through.  Makes you appreciate gas masks.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2017)

We had to say the pledge of allegiance before we could put our gas masks on. Felt like two hours. I felt sorry for the guys that didn’t get their mask sealed.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 23, 2017)

Trade said:


> I don't have a military ID card. I'm not retired like you. I was just in for one four year enlistment. But apparently Lowes will issue me a 10% discount card if I show them proof of service like my DD214.
> .



I get my 10% military discount at Lowe's just by telling them my telephone number.  I lost my DD214, but I carry a photostatic copy of my Honorable Discharge in my wallet. 

Hal


----------



## Pete (Dec 23, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> When people thank me for my service, I tell them, " Save it for those, who put their lives on the line".



Even though I did manage to get to the far east in 1964, I'm with you when it comes to thanking veterans. 
Although it is not their fault civilians can't distinguish between those who saw combat and those that didn't.



Just like all people are not created equal 
having a job like I did does not entitle me
to the same level of honor as those who saw combat.


----------



## Anomaly 73 (Jan 5, 2018)

I felt uncomfortable joining the VFW with the "W" being the point of contention. The guy who was sponsoring me set the tone with this: "Look you served a full three year hitch between '61 and '64 and you got an honorable discharge...right?" I replied; "Yes". "OK", he says, "The Berlin Wall went up, the Cuban missile crises took place, and Kennedy was shot. All this occurred during your term..that right?" Again, I agreed.  "Well, there you go" he says, "Any one of those events *could have* triggered military action." 

So, it was *his* view that potential equated with reality in that I was *prepared* to perform in combat. As a combat engineer, I knew any "performance" would involve combat. Perhaps not the same as a grunt on recon, but certainly more risky than sitting on a naval cruiser in Cam Ranh Bay off Vietnam. Anyway, I decided to join.

This was the guard house entry to Hessen Homburg Kaserne in Hanau, Germany:
 I was there in 1961 at 17 years old. It was a great time to be there. One buck got you four German marks which meant you could start out with $5.00, get hammered on 13% German beer, and have a schnitzel dinner before stumbling back to the barracks.


----------



## oldman (Jan 7, 2018)

I am still a Marine, but when people ask all "Veterans" to please stand and be recognized, I stand.. sometimes. I am a "Vet" of the Vietnam War, but I'd sooner just forget about that era in my life.


----------



## drifter (Jan 12, 2018)

You don't need to be in peril to be a veteran of military service. I did serve in Korea in 1953 and 1954 in an infantry unit, the 25th Infantry Division. All of my fifteen months in Korea. was served upon the MLR. We weree relieved twice for monthly trips to reserve in Camp Casey for showers, new clothes, and to get out of the trenches briefly.


Camp Casey, 1954.


----------



## drifter (Jan 12, 2018)

I was one that didn't get his mask sealed correctly the first time. Had to go back through it. Second time was okay.


----------



## Redwood49 (Jan 24, 2018)

*Forever a Veteran*



fuzzybuddy said:


> I was in the U.S. Navy from 1968-72. I was stationed in Chicago, D.C., NYC, and Cuba (Well, before the prison.) I was never in any peril, whatsoever.
> When people thank me for my service, I tell them, " Save it for those, who put their lives on the line". It's not false modesty, those  guys did give all they could.
> If you were in the service, do you consider yourself a "Vet"?



If you served in the military you are forever a veteran; if you served in a combat zone you are forever a combat veteran.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2018)

Saw this and I agree.


----------



## mjmay (Jan 27, 2018)

No, but I did serve 2yrs. in the military, from 69-71. I do take pride in saying I did serve Uncle Sam to the best of my ability during this time though.


----------



## sortbreadlover (Feb 17, 2018)

i think so too


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 20, 2018)

combat veterans are insulted when you thank them for their service


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 20, 2018)

You can find help here:
https://www.va.gov/


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

*Military Discounts*

https://militarybenefits.info/military-discounts/


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

Don't forget your wife.  Get her her own military ID.  I got mine at MacDill AFB.   That way she won't have take you shopping with her.


----------



## justfred (Apr 26, 2018)

Never think about till someone reminds me and this post has just done that. I served in the British army from 1944 till 1952. I was a Churchill tank driver/mechanic and saw service in Italy, Egypt Austria and after the war in Malaya. The word 'Vet' is vary rarely mentioned here. We are normally just called Ex Servicemen.


----------



## justfred (Apr 26, 2018)

As an afterthought I would like to say May God Bless all you American Vets. Without your help during WW2 we would now be under the Nazi heel.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Apr 26, 2018)

As a 4 year non-combat vet (USAFSS) during Vietnam (63-67) I never gave it much thought, we did top secret spying on troop & material movements during the conflict.  I moved onto Germany dealing with the cold war playing cat & mouse with the communist block countries & their military movements.  We were not allowed to go within 5 kilometers of the border, told to lie about our assignments, (I said I was an air policeman guarding the gates if questioned).  There was a bounty for our capture so we were vulnerable.  We had top secret crypto clearances & told not to discuss it with anybody.  We were restricted for 1 year after discharge about talking about it.  By then the designations & information would change & things we remembered would be too old to help with the enemy.  

My adult daughter volunteered at the VFW last year, coming home one day she asked me, 'How come the other services i.e. Marines, Navy & Army don't think much of the Air Force?'  I explained that in their perception they were the ones who carried the weapons, fought the enemy & we would sit back & get the same amount of glory.  She went back & said there was an argument started again about the Air Force, she chimed in with what information I had given her.  At that time one old Marine vet spoke up saying he wanted to thank me for doing my job, it had saved their platoon many times with the knowledge we had.  He had nothing but respect for us.  I still don't consider myself a combat vet but I spent 4 years serving my country along with working with Marines, Navy & Army personal at JSPC.

Funny thing was I qualified 'expert' on the rifle range every year & told if I had been in anything other than the USAFSS I would be on the front lines or in sniper service.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 27, 2018)

If you were in then you are a vet. There is no such thing as a combat-vet-only military anywhere in the world. If you were ordered to guard a liter of puppies then you followed that order like all other orders like any soldier anywhere.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Apr 27, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> If you were in then you are a vet. There is no such thing as a combat-vet-only military anywhere in the world. If you were ordered to guard a liter of puppies then you followed that order like all other orders like any soldier anywhere.


Good thoughts, but most of the old soldiers sitting at the VFW have varying thoughts on the subject.  That's one of the many reasons I don't belong.  I also don't drink, do well in social setting or worry about making or needing friends (am happiest in my solitude).


----------



## LoneRogue (May 10, 2018)

Roadwarrior I am much like you that I served and didn't run to Canada and got an honorable discharge but I Don't feel I'm near the same as those who fought and died or gave body parts for our country. I was drafted for the Korean war and lucky for me and all others it was over while I was in basic training. 

Also like you I'm happiest in my solitude since wife died.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 12, 2018)

It was impossible for me to believe that we were right being in Viet Nam. I knew what the South was and I never believed the Domino Theory for one second. Also, I never believed in ramming democracy down the throats of small nations or any nations. I hated LBJ back then for what I viewed as his superficial concern for our troops as I believed he was not going to ruin his image as being a loser in that war. Being raised with all races in my school the civil rights movement also impacted me in terms of being anti-government which a I still an today. Killing a man is not easy so all militaries make sure they tell young people only that it is justified. I am no peacenik as we used to call them but you better be able to look me in the eyes when you order me to kill for God and country.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 12, 2018)

I enlisted.  I signed up for whatever befell me.  I swore an oath to go, be killed or kill in the name of my country, I never had to face the enemy in combat but would have certainly.  Am I a vet, damn right!  Now ask "bone spurs" if he is.....


----------



## tamoore (May 25, 2018)

I served three years in the Army and two years in the Navy. Both honorable discharges. I didn't used to acknowledge my veteran status much as I was never in direct combat. But then I heard a guy talk who was a survivor of Iwo Jima. He talked about his survivor guilt and how he used to not acknowledge his service because he felt the honor belonged to those who he witnessed sacrifice their life. I talked to him afterwards. He told me we need to acknowledge our veteran status because it could have been us that sacrificed our lives...it was simply luck of the draw that we are survivors. The act of enlisting and taking the oath, we signed a blank check that uncle sam could cash at any time....for our life. The honor is that we served. Just because we were not individually selected to sacrifice our life didn't make our commitment and promise any less meaningful. So today I accept the thanks and the acknowledgement but I do so to honor and represent my fellow veterans who did not survive and cannot be there to receive the thanks and appreciation. I still try not to make a big deal about it...there's always that piece of self doubt that I don't really deserve the honors since I didn't fight or die. I consider myself very lucky and grateful.


----------



## exwisehe (May 25, 2018)

O.K. AZ Jim, you've convinced me.  My experience is similar, and I joined the Army and spent 5 years in reserve.

So, I guess I am a vet too.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 24, 2018)

Yes.    Two years Army ROTC  63-64, and opted out.  I was on rifle team and saw a couple of Army bases during early Vietnam buildup and did not like it.   I was about to be drafted in Dec of 68 so enlisted in USAF,  basic training, two months of OT hold then 90 days of OCS.  As I was already a registered pharmacist, they gave me training as a weapons controller, kindof like an early video game.  I sat on a big radar scope and guided a interceptor aircraft to an airborn target, could be an enemy or a refueling tanker..  After about a year I managed a reassignment to my medical area.    Stayed active for ten years, and in 1970 got a letter for pharmacy officers, stating of a list of assignments in SE Asia, Korea, Philippines, and Turkey, of which would I least object.    Back when I was in high school I had an uncle who spent a short time in Turkey, so I did a little research and chose Izmir, Turkey, and got orders for there.  A few months later those orders were rescinded as the person over there like it well enough to extend his tour by another year.   In the meantime I was getting married, and just a few months before the marriage, I got orders again for Izmir, seems as though they just put me on hold for a year.   My new wife and I went over for two enjoyable years, toured over a good bit of the western half of the country, visited Greece and Israel.  We were there when the Turks invaded Cyprus, fighting the Greeks and we had a few weeks of blackout conditions at night,

Came back to Eglin, AFB, Fla for a few years, and worked a little in one of the Vietnamese refugee camps established there, finally separating in early 79  as a result of the drawdown from the large buildup of the Vietnam years.   Stayed away for about ten years and went back into active reserves, just in time to get called up for Desert Storm, and deployed to the UK to man a "contingency hospital" and help support crews and maintance personnel flying missions on the Iraqi army in Kuwait and Iraq.   We did not have a lot to do so managed to help load bombs on B52 bombers one day, unusual for medics.   Had the need arose any one of us there could have been moved to one of the bases Saudi at any time.

Made Maj out of that, did not really do anything, but was there.   Stayed active reserve for a few more years and had to separate because I could not make full Col by the 27 year mark, as I found out that the ten years inactive, I was held in a status subject to recall and it had counted for longevity pay purposes, and if an officer had not made full Col or 0-6 by that point he had to separate, so I am in a category called "honorarily retired" which means I got a nice certificate and no benefits.

Yes, I consider myself a Vet, although I as never in a combat zone.


----------



## DGM (Jun 25, 2018)

*Thank you*



Falcon said:


> Of course.  Why not?   As a USAF  bomber pilot,  I flew  15  missions  over Germany  during  WWII.


Thank you very much.......you guys SAVED the world
Whenever I see a WWII ball cap I salute it's wearer


----------



## justfred (Jun 25, 2018)

DGM said:


> Thank you very much.......you guys SAVED the world
> Whenever I see a WWII ball cap I salute it's wearer



We must also remember the men of Britain,s RAF Bomber Command. Of 125,000 men 55,573 lost their lives, 8,403 were wounded and 9,838 were taken as POWs  These brave men also did their bit towards 'saving the world'


----------



## DGM (Jun 27, 2018)

At Fort Knox as MP in 1974.  Basic trainee while firing M-16 left handed from firing pit on "automatic" had a hot casing go down his neck.  He jerked up and around and hit a drill sergeant seven times.  Drill sergeant had two tours in Nam as a grunt and got taken out by a basic trainee.  Very sad.


----------



## DGM (Jun 27, 2018)

tnthomas said:


> Yea, I was left handed(still am!) and had hot shells grazing my right cheek.
> 
> I got the sharpshooter's badge, missed Expert by 4 points, too bad, was dealing with a bad head & chest cold.
> 
> ...



At Fort Knox as MP in 1974.  Basic trainee while firing M-16 left handed from firing pit on "automatic" had a hot casing go down his neck.  He jerked up and around and hit a drill sergeant seven times.  Drill sergeant had two tours in Nam as a grunt and got taken out by a basic trainee.  Very sad.


----------



## DGM (Jun 27, 2018)

When I am made KING everyone will serve two years.  Everyone!  No more "Fortunate Son" (Donald Trump being excellent example).  And if you refuse to carry a weapon you will do two years of public service.  
I don't expect to be made King anytime soon.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 27, 2018)

I note that the french are seriously considering national conscription for a period of no less than 2 years. Personally I think this is a good idea - gets the young off the streets and given some solid training; skill development and for some maketh the man! there's nothing wrong with conscription IMO


----------



## justfred (Jun 28, 2018)

DGM said:


> At Fort Knox as MP in 1974.  Basic trainee while firing M-16 left handed from firing pit on "automatic" had a hot casing go down his neck.  He jerked up and around and hit a drill sergeant seven times.  Drill sergeant had two tours in Nam as a grunt and got taken out by a basic trainee.  Very sad.



Please enlighten me. What is a 'grunt'. According to the English/Oxford dictionary it is ,Quote. 'A low short gruff noise'  'A variety of tropical fish'


----------



## dkay (Aug 5, 2018)

I enlisted for three years (1970-1973) in the Navy. According to my DD 214 and honorable discharge papers, I am a veteran. I had a discussion about this recently when someone was bragging he was a Vietnam veteran and his time was spent aboard an aircraft carrier in the Atlantic or on the base in Florida. I told him he was a Vietnam era veteran but not a Vietnam veteran unless he actually served in that country. I always felt that one shouldn't say Korean war veteran, WW2 veteran etc. unless they actually served in combat otherwise it should just be Army veteran (or whatever branch of service)  because time was served while a war was going on.  I consider myself a Navy veteran. That's just my opinion though. I am still in touch with high school classmates who continue to suffer the ill effects of serving in Nam-something I never had to experience so out of respect for them, they are the Vietnam veterans.


----------



## dkay (Aug 5, 2018)

justfred said:


> Please enlighten me. What is a 'grunt'. According to the English/Oxford dictionary it is ,Quote. 'A low short gruff noise'  'A variety of tropical fish'



I served with some Marines who were referred to as grunts. As far as I could tell it was the lowest people in the unit, infantryman, someone who did all the "grunt"  work in the dirt and mud.


----------



## DGM (Aug 6, 2018)

And that is why *grunts hate POGs. The term grunt used to refer to just Infantry and later to combat arms soldiers in the Army. A POG (Person Other than Grunt) is everyone else.  
I personally never heard the term "POGS".  We always called them "rear echelon commandos".
I saw an interesting show on AHC a few months ago.  It explained how in WW2 there were so many more support troops than there were actual combatants.  Very enlightening.  
*​


----------



## Macfan (Aug 6, 2018)

Yes, I am a Veteran (U.S. Army, 1970 - 1978).
"What is a Veteran? Title 38 of the Code of Federal Regulations defines a veteran as “a person who served in the active military, naval, or air service and who was discharged or released under conditions other than dishonorable.” This definition explains that any individual that completed a service for any branch of armed forces classifies as a veteran as long as they were not dishonorably discharged." (https://va.org/what-is-a-veteran-the-legal-definition/). Don...


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm a vet. 1968-1975 Army. 68-70 tour in Vietnam 199th Infantry. No regrets... well, maybe one.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 6, 2018)

justfred said:


> Please enlighten me. What is a 'grunt'. According to the English/Oxford dictionary it is ,Quote. 'A low short gruff noise'  'A variety of tropical fish'



This is a grunt in Vietnam. We never knew why we were called that, we just loaded our gear and did what we were ordered to do.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 17, 2018)

I was a Navy man, but I always believed that "grunt" and "dogface" meant the same, ie an infantryman.


----------



## DGM (Aug 18, 2018)

justfred said:


> We must also remember the men of Britain,s RAF Bomber Command. Of 125,000 men 55,573 lost their lives, 8,403 were wounded and 9,838 were taken as POWs  These brave men also did their bit towards 'saving the world'



Absolutely positively I agree with you Sir


----------



## Visexual (Sep 23, 2018)

I was an Air Force Combat Controller for six years, six months, and 15 days from '66 to '73.  I've always said that the military was the only job I ever had that got up every morning and looked forward to going to work.  I loved the adventures I had.  Nobody needs to thank me for my service.  I don't stand when they ask for veterans to stand.  I never take any freebees from businesses on Veteran's Day.  Heck, I don't leave the house on Veteran's Day.  The only welfare benefits I've ever taken for my military time was the GI bill.  I've thought of paying that back.


This was taken before I made Ssgt.  I was part of an eleven man team who had just placed second in the 1968 Ft. Bragg Labor Day Leapfest.


----------



## BobF (Oct 2, 2018)

Nothing to be ashamed of for being in service.   Except those barrettes.    Never liked them and probably never will.


----------



## CraigD (Nov 23, 2018)

fuzzybuddy said:


> [...]If you were in the service, do you consider yourself a "Vet"?



I know that this is an old thread and others have answered the question in the OP, but I just finished reading through the thread and enjoyed the stories and discussions and pictures. To respond to the question in the OP, Wikipedia says: 

_"A military veteran is a person who has served and is no longer serving in the armed forces.__ Those veterans that have had direct exposure to acts of military conflict may also be referred to as war__ veterans (although not all military conflicts, or areas in which armed combat takes place, are necessarily referred to as wars). A combat veteran is a person who has fought in combat during a war or a skirmish against a declared enemy and may still be serving in the military."_

I'm a Vietnam vet but not a combat vet. I enlisted in the Marines in 1974 and got sent over to Vietnam in '75 for the final act of the war: the Fall of Saigon and Operation Frequent Wind (the evacuation of Saigon). Even though the US wasn't involved in the hostilities, the US still had a military presence in Vietnam and Vietnam was technically still a war zone, so I received a couple ribbons on my chest just for showing up. But ultimately I was in a non-combat role, sitting around watching history being made.

A year afterwards, in 1976, I also spent six months camped out on the Korean DMZ. Apparently that makes me a Korean War veteran as well. At the end of the Korean War in 1953 the two sides never signed a peace treaty; they only signed an an armistice (a cease-fire) and set up the demilitarized zone (DMZ) to mark the dividing line. According to some authorities, the two Koreas are technically still at war. So it's my understanding that any US military person assigned to duty in South Korea technically becomes a Korean War vet. When I was a member of the VFW, the VFW officially credited me with being a veteran of two wars - Korea and Vietnam.

Again, that's what I was told about Korea, though I was a little fuzzy on the details.

Anyway, returning to the subject of Vietnam: Since the 70s I have been proud of my Vietnam vet status. But I'm always quick to add that I'm not a combat vet: US participation in the hostilities in Vietnam had ceased long before I showed up in 1975. Mainly, I like identifying as a Vietnam vet because it links me to a certain time period and mindset: It says that I'm an old-style Cold War-era dinosaur. I like that, because that's the era I grew up in and identify with.

On the other hand, I never really bragged about my status as a Korean War vet. Again, I was always a little fuzzy about the details on that one.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 23, 2018)

_"A veteran is someone who, at one point in their life, wrote a blank  check made payable to 'The United States of America' for an amount of up to and including THEIR LIFE."_

- author unknown


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 11, 2018)

Unfortunately, I didn't say what I meant with this thread. I was in the US Navy 68-72. I was a Corpsman (Medic). I was never in harms way. I always had a hot meal and a clean bed. So, Yup I am a VET. Folks have thanked me for my service. I'm grateful for that. But I feel that those, who gave up a hell of a lot more than I, should get the applause.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2018)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't say what I meant with this thread. I was in the US Navy 68-72. I was a Corpsman (Medic). I was never in harms way. I always had a hot meal and a clean bed. So, Yup I am a VET. Folks have thanked me for my service. I'm grateful for that. But I feel that those, who gave up a hell of a lot more than I, should get the applause.



My Husband was in the Navy from 1965 to 1969,but never served in combat ,so he always says he doesn't feel he was a Vet. I disagree with him. He could have been called into combat at anytime. He devoted 4 yrs to his country. I Believe he is a Vet and I believe you are a Vet. And Thank you for your service.


----------



## Trade (Dec 11, 2018)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't say what I meant with this thread. I was in the US Navy 68-72. I was a Corpsman (Medic). I was never in harms way. I always had a hot meal and a clean bed. So, Yup I am a VET. Folks have thanked me for my service. I'm grateful for that. But I feel that those, who gave up a hell of a lot more than I, should get the applause.



Same here. US Air Force 1970-74. Medical Service Specialist (90250). I did a years tour in Vietnam but it was at relatively safe rear echelon bases. Cam Rahn Bay and DaNang. I never had a weapon in my hand the whole time. Plenty of bedpans however.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

Anyone who has served in the Military is a Veteran...There are Veterans, and then there are Combat Veterans.


----------

